# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: HU: Kruunusiltojen kustannusarvio nousi 35%

## hamalhel

Kruunusiltojen kustannusarvio nousi 35%  350 miljoonan uudessa arviossa eivät ole mukana vaunut ja Laajasalon varikko

https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/3315471

----------


## citybus

> Kruunusiltojen kustannusarvio nousi 35%  350 miljoonan uudessa arviossa eivät ole mukana vaunut ja Laajasalon varikko
> 
> https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/3315471


On muuten järkyttävä hinta, jotta yhden pussinperälähiön tonttien ja asuntojen hintoja saadaan hiissattua ylöspäin, vaikka tähänkin saakka Laajasalon alueelle on saanut kelvata täpötäysi bussi + metro.

Samaan aikaan keskustatunnelia ja Jätkäsaaren tunnelia pidetään "liian kalliina".

----------


## hamalhel

Tietysti kalusto maksaa aina. Mutta eikö tuolla rahalla saisi jo muunkin tunnelin kuin joukkoliikenne- ja pyörätunnelin Kalasatamasta Laajasaloon?

Ihan ensimmäiseksi lähtisin rakentamaan raitiovaunuyhteyttä Sahaajankadulle. Siitä A. Wetterin kadun ja Linnanrakentajankadun kautta Laajasaloon kunnes menee Tahvonlahteen. Raitiovaunut ensialkuun Roihupellon varikolta. Vielä ehtisi rakentaa Itäkeskuksen terminaalinkin kahta linjaa varten.

Sitten myöhemmin rakennettaisiin se kallis silta tai tunneli.

----------


## j-lu

> On muuten järkyttävä hinta, jotta yhden pussinperälähiön tonttien ja asuntojen hintoja saadaan hiissattua ylöspäin, vaikka tähänkin saakka Laajasalon alueelle on saanut kelvata täpötäysi bussi + metro.


Tässä kannattaa/pitää tarkastella tilannetta koko liikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta, kyse ei ole vain Laajasalosta. Metro on aika ruuhkainen idän suunnassa. Jos idässä halutaan täydennysrakentaa suunnitellusti, väyläkapasiteettia keskustan suuntaan on saatava lähivuosikymmeninä jostain lisää. Laajasalon raitiotie on ihan varteenotettava vaihtoehto helpottamaan metron kuormitusta. Ehkä myös ilmeisin ja kokonaisuudessaan paras, koska en muista ainakaan itse lukeneeni järkevämmästä ja kustannus/hyöty -suhteeltaan paremmasta. 

Metron automatisointi, joo, mutta siinäkin on rajansa. Jos automatisoinnin lisäksi joku keksisi, miten idästä pystyisi ajamaan keskustaan täyspitkiä junia, niin se voisi olla parempi ratkaisu kuin raitiotie Hakaniemestä Laajasaloon.

----------


## samulih

> Tässä kannattaa/pitää tarkastella tilannetta koko liikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta, kyse ei ole vain Laajasalosta. Metro on aika ruuhkainen idän suunnassa. Jos idässä halutaan täydennysrakentaa suunnitellusti, väyläkapasiteettia keskustan suuntaan on saatava lähivuosikymmeninä jostain lisää. Laajasalon raitiotie on ihan varteenotettava vaihtoehto helpottamaan metron kuormitusta. Ehkä myös ilmeisin ja kokonaisuudessaan paras, koska en muista ainakaan itse lukeneeni järkevämmästä ja kustannus/hyöty -suhteeltaan paremmasta. 
> 
> Metron automatisointi, joo, mutta siinäkin on rajansa. Jos automatisoinnin lisäksi joku keksisi, miten idästä pystyisi ajamaan keskustaan täyspitkiä junia, niin se voisi olla parempi ratkaisu kuin raitiotie Hakaniemestä Laajasaloon.


Vähän sama tilanne on Briteissä HS2n kanssa,hinta on kova mutta kun on kapasiteetti tapissa ei ole kuin kalliita vaihtoehtoja. Ja jos ei haluta niitä Keskuspuistoja tuhota on hyvä juuri rakentaa satamat täyteen, ai ett kun tuo silta on valmis on Laajasalo ihan mahtava paikka asua.

----------


## Makke93

> Metron automatisointi, joo, mutta siinäkin on rajansa. Jos automatisoinnin lisäksi joku keksisi, miten idästä pystyisi ajamaan keskustaan täyspitkiä junia, niin se voisi olla parempi ratkaisu kuin raitiotie Hakaniemestä Laajasaloon.


Toisen linjan ajaminen pitkillä junillla ja niiden kääntäminen Kampissa varmasti olisi se helpoin tapa tuoda kuusivaunuiset junat takaisin. Kuitenkin hiljattain julkaistussa Metron kapasiteetin nostamisen yleissuunnitelmassa olevissa kuormalaskelmissa huippukuorma Ruoholahdessa on 2030 jo yli 4min vuorovälin välityskyvyn, eli se ei onnistu lyhyemmälläkään vuorovälillä heti kun sellainen on saatavilla. 2060 arviossa kuorma on jo Tapiolan länsipuolella enemmän kuin mitä 200s vuorovälillä saa, eli se ei toimisi edelleen vuoroväliä lyhentämällä. 

Yleissuunnitelmassa käsiteltiin suojausvälien muuttamista idässäkin nelivaunuisille junille paremmin sopivaksi, joka kuulemma auttaisi lyhyemmän vuorovälin ja paremman luotettavuuden aikaansaamisessa. Sitä tulkiten voisi luulla, että palo-ovien paikkoja muuttamallakin pitempien junien ajaminen länteen asti(, mitä raportti ei käsittele saati mainitse) ja laiturille mahtumattomien vaunujen tyhjentäminen ensin idässä toimisi huonosti vaikka matkustajat saataisiin ulos ja oikeisiin vaunuihin ilman häiriötä. Suojausvälien sijoittelulla ei enää tosin ole merkitystä, jos siirrytää liikkuviin suojaväleihin, kuten yleissuunnitelma ehdottaa.

Raportin mukaan 2060 Idässä 100s vuoroväli riittää juuri, eli kuusivaunuisia junia ei kai tarvita muutenkaan vähään aikaan. Yleissuunnitelma ei tosin kerro millä mallilla kuorma on laskettu tai kerrottu kuinka paljon Östersundomissa on asukkaita. Ja muutenkin niin kauas ennustamiseen ei voida luottaa edes sitä vähää kuin lähemmäs.

Kruunusillat on järkevä hanke ihan Laajasalon saavutettavuuden parantamisen ja kaupunginrakennusmahdollisuuksien puolesta. Ei kannata antaa sen perustelemisen metron ahtaudella hämätä.

----------


## citybus

> Tässä kannattaa/pitää tarkastella tilannetta koko liikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta, kyse ei ole vain Laajasalosta. Metro on aika ruuhkainen idän suunnassa. Jos idässä halutaan täydennysrakentaa suunnitellusti, väyläkapasiteettia keskustan suuntaan on saatava lähivuosikymmeninä jostain lisää. Laajasalon raitiotie on ihan varteenotettava vaihtoehto helpottamaan metron kuormitusta. Ehkä myös ilmeisin ja kokonaisuudessaan paras, koska en muista ainakaan itse lukeneeni järkevämmästä ja kustannus/hyöty -suhteeltaan paremmasta. 
> 
> Metron automatisointi, joo, mutta siinäkin on rajansa. Jos automatisoinnin lisäksi joku keksisi, miten idästä pystyisi ajamaan keskustaan täyspitkiä junia, niin se voisi olla parempi ratkaisu kuin raitiotie Hakaniemestä Laajasaloon.


Ei tätä tarkastella liikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta, vaan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta. Eikä oikein sieltäkään. Silloin olisi utopistisen höyryämisen sijaan vaadittu Länsimetroon kolmen junayksikön laiturit, koska Länsimetro rajoitti Itämetron kapasiteetin nykyiseen. Ja tällä ruuhkautumisella sitten ajetaan järjettömän kallista sporahanketta. Jos tuonne sillalle pääsisi autolla, siinä olisi jotain tolkkuakin.

Kyse ei ole Laajasalosta, sillä jo Laajasalon nykyinen rakennuskanta perustelisi suorempaa keskustayhteyttä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ei tätä tarkastella liikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta, vaan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta. Eikä oikein sieltäkään. Silloin olisi utopistisen höyryämisen sijaan vaadittu Länsimetroon kolmen junayksikön laiturit, koska Länsimetro rajoitti Itämetron kapasiteetin nykyiseen. Ja tällä ruuhkautumisella sitten ajetaan järjettömän kallista sporahanketta. Jos tuonne sillalle pääsisi autolla, siinä olisi jotain tolkkuakin.
> 
> Kyse ei ole Laajasalosta, sillä jo Laajasalon nykyinen rakennuskanta perustelisi suorempaa keskustayhteyttä.


Ja pitäisikö tässä myös unohtaa se, että ratikka palvelee Kruunuvuorenranna 13 000:tta uutta asukasta nykyisten Laajasalolaisten lisäksi?

----------


## j-lu

> Raportin mukaan 2060 Idässä 100s vuoroväli riittää juuri, eli kuusivaunuisia junia ei kai tarvita muutenkaan vähään aikaan. Yleissuunnitelma ei tosin kerro millä mallilla kuorma on laskettu tai kerrottu kuinka paljon Östersundomissa on asukkaita.


Yleissuunnitelmassa oli muistaakseni oletettu Kruunusillat, eli kaikki pidemmän välin matkustajaennusteet oli laskettu sen mukaan, että Kruunusillat on olemassa.

Tilanne on tietenkin tyystin eri, jos Kruunusillat jätetään rakentamatta. AH:n matkustajamääräennuste Kruunusilloilla taisi olla luokkaa 2000-3000 matkustajaa. En muista, mikä oli ennustettu vaikutus metron matkustajamääriin, enka jaksa nyt etsiä, mutta joka tapauksessa merkittävä.

----------


## citybus

> Ja pitäisikö tässä myös unohtaa se, että ratikka palvelee Kruunuvuorenranna 13 000:tta uutta asukasta nykyisten Laajasalolaisten lisäksi?


Ja mihin hintaan? Miksi ylipäätään luullaan, että Kruunuvuoren tärkein yhteys on jälleen se keskustayhteys? Muuta kuin gryndereiden edun vuoksi; saadaan mainostaa vartin keskustamatkan päässä olevaa pussinperälähiötä osana "itäistä kantakaupunkia"?

Laajasalosta olisi pitänyt jo vuosikymmen sitten rakentaa laadukas runkoyhteys Herttoniemen metroasemalle. Meillä on siellä miljariluokan kulkupeli, joka kuohittiin tyngäksi Länsimetron vuoksi. Kruunuvuoren silta on saman naurettavan viherhumpan jatke, millä keskusta on saatu näivettymään.

Nyt kun vielä katkastaisiin Keskuskatu ja Esplanadit, niin saadaan loputkin kivijalat tyhjäksi Louis Vuittonia lukuunottamatta. Ei ole muuten viime päivinä näkynyt paljoakaan latten hörppijöitä, pyöräilijöitä tai penkillä istuskelijoita "kävelykeskustassamme", joka havainnekuvissa on täynnä hymyileviä kevyesti pukeutuneita käveleiksijöitä ja iloisia pyöräilijöitä.

----------


## Makke93

> Yleissuunnitelmassa oli muistaakseni oletettu Kruunusillat, eli kaikki pidemmän välin matkustajaennusteet oli laskettu sen mukaan, että Kruunusillat on olemassa.
> 
> Tilanne on tietenkin tyystin eri, jos Kruunusillat jätetään rakentamatta. AH:n matkustajamääräennuste Kruunusilloilla taisi olla luokkaa 2000-3000 matkustajaa. En muista, mikä oli ennustettu vaikutus metron matkustajamääriin, enka jaksa nyt etsiä, mutta joka tapauksessa merkittävä.


Joo siis selvennyksenä puhuin koko ajan Metron kapasiteetin nostamisen yleissuunnitelma -raportista, jonka HKL julkaisi pari viikkoa sitten, en Kruunusiltojen yleissuunnitelmasta. 

Metron kapasiteetin nostamisen yleissuunnitelmassa ei käsitelty herkkyystarkastelua, jossa Kruunusillat olisi jätetty pois, mutta tekstissä kuitenkin mainitaan, että se vähentää Metron kuormaa idässä 11%. 11% Metron maksimikuormasta on noin 1600 matkustajan kuorma huipputuntina, mikä on kuitenkin vähemmän kuin tuo 2000-3000.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ja mihin hintaan? Miksi ylipäätään luullaan, että Kruunuvuoren tärkein yhteys on jälleen se keskustayhteys? Muuta kuin gryndereiden edun vuoksi; saadaan mainostaa vartin keskustamatkan päässä olevaa pussinperälähiötä osana "itäistä kantakaupunkia"?
> 
> Laajasalosta olisi pitänyt jo vuosikymmen sitten rakentaa laadukas runkoyhteys Herttoniemen metroasemalle. Meillä on siellä miljariluokan kulkupeli, joka kuohittiin tyngäksi Länsimetron vuoksi. Kruunuvuoren silta on saman naurettavan viherhumpan jatke, millä keskusta on saatu näivettymään.
> 
> Nyt kun vielä katkastaisiin Keskuskatu ja Esplanadit, niin saadaan loputkin kivijalat tyhjäksi Louis Vuittonia lukuunottamatta. Ei ole muuten viime päivinä näkynyt paljoakaan latten hörppijöitä, pyöräilijöitä tai penkillä istuskelijoita "kävelykeskustassamme", joka havainnekuvissa on täynnä hymyileviä kevyesti pukeutuneita käveleiksijöitä ja iloisia pyöräilijöitä.


Helsingin kävelykeskustan laajentamista on vitkutettu vuosikausia. Käsittämätöntä on se että vitkuttajat ovat Kokoomuksessa ja virkamiehistössä. Mutta tämän päivän Hesarin artikkelin mukaan kävelykeskustan kehittämiseen pannaan vauhtia. ARtikkeli toteaa oikeutetusti, että Helsinki on pahasti jäljessä sivistyskaupungeista, joissa ajat sitten on rakennettu viihtyisä kävelykeskusta.

----------


## citybus

> Helsingin kävelykeskustan laajentamista on vitkutettu vuosikausia. Käsittämätöntä on se että vitkuttajat ovat Kokoomuksessa ja virkamiehistössä. Mutta tämän päivän Hesarin artikkelin mukaan kävelykeskustan kehittämiseen pannaan vauhtia. ARtikkeli toteaa oikeutetusti, että Helsinki on pahasti jäljessä sivistyskaupungeista, joissa ajat sitten on rakennettu viihtyisä kävelykeskusta.


Nyt tuli oikein vuosisadan jauhotus. Pakko vastata siihen samalla tasolla.

Voiphaa tuo olla niinnii, ja voiphaa olla näinnii.

Aurinko laskee länteen, ja antaa kaikkien kukkien kukkia.

----------


## Makke93

> Miksi ylipäätään luullaan, että Kruunuvuoren tärkein yhteys on jälleen se keskustayhteys?


Onko Helsingissä jotain muuta paikkaa, josta suurin osa matkoista ei suuntautuisi keskustan tai kantakaupungin suuntaan?

----------


## citybus

> Onko Helsingissä jotain muuta paikkaa, josta suurin osa matkoista ei suuntautuisi keskustan tai kantakaupungin suuntaan?


Niin, onko? Ja suuntautuuko Kruunuvuorenrannasta?

----------


## Salomaa

> Nyt tuli oikein vuosisadan jauhotus. Pakko vastata siihen samalla tasolla.
> 
> Voiphaa tuo olla niinnii, ja voiphaa olla näinnii.
> 
> Aurinko laskee länteen, ja antaa kaikkien kukkien kukkia.


Jauhottajia on valtuuston enemmistö. Sen mukaan mennään. Somesta voidaan sanoa että antaa kaikkien kukkien kukkia, mutta kunnallisen demokratian kannalta on tärkeä että karavaani kulkee, koirat haukkuu.

----------


## citybus

> Jauhottajia on valtuuston enemmistö. Sen mukaan mennään. Somesta voidaan sanoa että antaa kaikkien kukkien kukkia, mutta kunnallisen demokratian kannalta on tärkeä että karavaani kulkee, koirat haukkuu.


Tiedät itsekin, että tuo ei pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## Makke93

> Niin, onko? Ja suuntautuuko Kruunuvuorenrannasta?


Niin siis pointtina juuri, että niitä ei tunnu löytyvän vaan kaikkialta näyttäisi isoimman matkustajavirran suuntautuvan säteittäisesti kohti keskustaa. Samoin Laajasalosta, vaikka säteittäiset matkat joudutaankin tekemään sakkolenkin kanssa Herttoniemen kautta sillan puutteessa.

----------


## citybus

> Niin siis pointtina juuri, että niitä ei tunnu löytyvän vaan kaikkialta näyttäisi isoimman matkustajavirran suuntautuvan säteittäisesti kohti keskustaa. Samoin Laajasalosta, vaikka säteittäiset matkat joudutaankin tekemään sakkolenkin kanssa Herttoniemen kautta sillan puutteessa.


En muista itse (enkä tässä hetkessä ehdi selvittää), miten ja milloin matkustajatietoja selvitettiin tämän hankkeen tueksi. On kuitenkin selvää, että 2000-luvun puolivälissä tehdyt suunnitelmat eivät päde enää tänä päivänä (valtuuston ensimmäinen päätös asiasta on kesäkuulta 2008, siis 13 vuoden takaa; suunnittelu on aloitettu yleiskaavan perusteella vuonna 1999). Keskustan merkitys niin ostos- kuin työpaikka-alueena on vähentynyt olennaisesti, kun keskustaan pääsyä on hankaloitettu, yritykset ovat siirtyneet muualle ja kaupankäynti on vähentynyt aluekeskusten ja ostosparatiisien rakentamisen myötä; viimeisimpänä Herttoniemen Prisma ja Hertsi, jotka palvelevat Kruunuvuorenrantaa parhaiten.

Ikävintä on, että näitä mallinnuksia ei voida enää päivittää. Nyt keskustellaan vain siitä, kuinka monta sataa miljoonaa voidaan vielä upottaa lisää rahaa tähän vain tiettyä, etuoikeutettua ryhmää (asunnon omistajat ja grynderit) tukevaan hankkeeseen, kun tosiasiassa se hyödyttää vain yhtä ainoaa lähiötä ja sen yhteyttä itäiseen kantakaupunkiin.

Maailma on monella tapaa erilainen - ja tulee pysymään erilaisena - kuin mitä se oli vuonna 2008, saatika vuonna 1999.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:44 ----------

Pakko myös sanoa, että harvoin vihervasemmisto seisoo näin yhtenäisenä siirtääkseen massiivisen määrän veronmaksajien rahoja siltaan, joka hyödyttää vain suurpääomaa (tonttirahastot, kiinteistösijoitusyhtiöt ja asset management -yhtiöt, rakennusliikkeet) sekä asunnonomistajia, joita valtio kyllä mielellään kurittaa. 

Olisi hauska tietää, paljonko päättäjillä on sijoitusasuntoja noilla alueilla.

----------


## Minä vain

Silti asuntojen hinnat määräytyy keskustaetäisyyden mukaan: asunnot on kalliimpia Vallilassa tai Alppilassa kuin Mellunkylässä tai Kivikossa. Ja silta muuttaa alueen Mellunkylästä Vallilaksi. Näkisin syyksi ainakin kulttuuripalvelujen tarjonnan, joka keskittyy kantakaupunkiin ja jossain määrin Tapiolaan, ja yleisen saavutettavuuden, joka paranee, jos keskustaan on lyhyempi matka. HSL poisti harmillisesti matka-aikakartan mutta todennäköisesti Vallilasta saavuttaa nopeammin suuremman määrän esimerkiksi työpaikkoja kuin Kivikosta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tiedät itsekin, että tuo ei pidä paikkaansa.


Tässä faktaa pöytään: https://www.hel.fi/helsinki/fi/kaupu...ltuustoryhmat/

Olen ennenkin Sinulle hakenut todisteita väitteiteni tueksi, mutta muiden viestiketjujen keskusteluissa mikään argumentti ei Sinulle kelpaa, kun esittäjänä on Salomaa. Tuo paikkajako kertoo perehtyneelle joukkoliikenteen ja politiikan seuraajalle, miksi joukkoliikennehankkeet menevät Helsingissä eteenpäin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:59 ----------

Hämeentie on hyvä esimerkki. Hanke ei olisi aikaisemmilla kokoonpanoilla edennyt mitenkään.

----------


## citybus

> Tässä faktaa pöytään: https://www.hel.fi/helsinki/fi/kaupu...ltuustoryhmat/
> 
> Olen ennenkin Sinulle hakenut todisteita väitteiteni tueksi, mutta muiden viestiketjujen keskusteluissa mikään argumentti ei Sinulle kelpaa, kun esittäjänä on Salomaa. Tuo paikkajako kertoo perehtyneelle joukkoliikenteen ja politiikan seuraajalle, miksi joukkoliikennehankkeet menevät Helsingissä eteenpäin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:59 ----------
> 
> Hämeentie on hyvä esimerkki. Hanke ei olisi aikaisemmilla kokoonpanoilla edennyt mitenkään.


Ei sinun tarvitse esittää faktaa sellaisesta asiasta, kuten valtuuston paikkajaosta, jota kukaan ei ole kiistänyt.

Mutta kuten sanottua, antaa kaikkien kukkien kukkia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei sinun tarvitse esittää faktaa sellaisesta asiasta, kuten valtuuston paikkajaosta, jota kukaan ei ole kiistänyt.
> 
> Mutta kuten sanottua, antaa kaikkien kukkien kukkia.


Samahan se on mitä esitän, Sinä olet eri mieltä kuitenkin. Lopettaisimmeko toistemme puheenvuorojen kommentoinnin ?

----------


## hamalhel

> Helsingin kävelykeskustan laajentamista on vitkutettu vuosikausia. Käsittämätöntä on se että vitkuttajat ovat Kokoomuksessa ja virkamiehistössä. Mutta tämän päivän Hesarin artikkelin mukaan kävelykeskustan kehittämiseen pannaan vauhtia. ARtikkeli toteaa oikeutetusti, että Helsinki on pahasti jäljessä sivistyskaupungeista, joissa ajat sitten on rakennettu viihtyisä kävelykeskusta.


Puretaan Hakaniemen silta eikä rakenneta uutta tilalle. Voidaan rakentaa kaikkea kivaa kaupunkia Pohjoisrantaan.  :Laughing:

----------


## citybus

> Samahan se on mitä esitän, Sinä olet eri mieltä kuitenkin. Lopettaisimmeko toistemme puheenvuorojen kommentoinnin ?


Minä olen eri mieltä vain perustellusta syystä. En ole ollut esimerkiksi eri mieltä Helsingin valtuuston kokoonpanosta. Senhän voi jokainen tarkistaa netistä, kuten itsekin teit.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:31 ----------




> Puretaan Hakaniemen silta eikä rakenneta uutta tilalle. Voidaan rakentaa kaikkea kivaa kaupunkia Pohjoisrantaan.


[troll]Minun mielestäni myös Aleksanterinkadun ja Pohjoisesplanadin välinen korttelisto pitäisi purkaa, ja siihen pitäisi rakentaa kävelyalue.  :Laughing:  Samoin pitäisi purkaa Erottajaa viistosti vastapäätä oleva RAKE-talon kortteli, sillä Erottajan käveleiskelyalue tarvitsee vastinpariksi toisen käveleiskelyalueen, jossa paistaa aina aurinko, ainakin havainnekuvissa. Ja siihen voisi myös kaivaa kymmenkerroksisen pyöräparkin.[/troll]

Tällaisia ei pitäisi sanoa ääneen, sillä juuri tällä meiningillä Helsinkiä tunnutaan suunnittelevan. Kohta vihervasemmisto ihan oikeasti saattaa alkaa ajaa tällaista asiaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Vihreät ja vasemmistopuolueet ovat esittäneet yksityisautoilta tilaa kävelylle, pyöräilylle ja vaikkapa kahvilaterasseille .

Kun tätä ei kaikissa aatesuunnissa ymmärretä, niin siinä yhteydessä voi hyvin sanoa: antaa kaikkien kukkien kukkia.

----------


## citybus

> Vihreät ja vasemmistopuolueet ovat esittäneet yksityisautoilta tilaa kävelylle, pyöräilylle ja vaikkapa kahvilaterasseille .
> 
> Kun tätä ei kaikissa aatesuunnissa ymmärretä, niin siinä yhteydessä voi hyvin sanoa: antaa kaikkien kukkien kukkia.


Kyllä, he ovat siinä elementissään. Verotetaan kaikkea mikä liikkuu, jotta voidaan subventoida kaikkea, mikä ei liiku.  :Laughing: 

Mutta on hauska huomata, kuinka vihervasemmisto seisoo käsi veronmaksajien taskussa suurpääoman takana ja on hyödyttämässä miljoonia tahkoavia rakennusliikkeitä nostamalla tonttimaan ja huoneistojen arvoa valtavalla siltaprojektillaan  :Wink:

----------


## Salomaa

Kun joku käy JLF-sivuilla, hän on jossain määrin kiinnostunut SDP:n , Vasemmistoliiton ja Vihreiden päämääristä ja tavoitteista. Näiden puolueiden tavoittaana on myös toimiva joukkoliikenne ja viihtyisä kaupunki. Some on some ja sana vapaa ja häviölle jäänyt voi yrittää levittää vaikka mitä. Mutta siksihän tällaiset somet ovat olemassa.

----------


## citybus

> Kun joku käy JLF-sivuilla, hän on jossain määrin kiinnostunut SDP:n , Vasemmistoliiton ja Vihreiden päämääristä ja tavoitteista.


Ei pidä paikkaansa.

Mitä tulee sitten noihin tavoitteisiin, niin Kruunusiltojen kohdalla vasemmiston tavoitteet ovat yhteneväiset oikeiston kanssa: valtava tulonsiirto suurpääomalle, gryndareille, tonttimaan ja asuntojen arvon noustua perämetsän lähiön tasolta "lähes osaksi kantakaupunkia". Muutenhan siellä tontit ja asunnot olisivat Siltamäen hinnoissa. Tätä sinun ystäväsi SDP:ssä, vasemmistoliitossa ja vihreissä edistävät. Suurpääoman asiaa. He vain lässyttävät kauniita ja aurinkoisia asioita pikaraitioteistä ja käveleiskelyalueista, koska he eivät niitä tarvitse - he ovat varmistaneet paikkansa kantakaupungissa. Siellä ne Sinnemäenkin satojen tuhansien asuntovarallisuuden muodostavat sijoitusasunnot ovat.

Ja miksipä suurpääoman asiaa ei edistettäisi vihervasemmistossa. He ovat osa suurpääomaa. Kuten tästä jutusta ilmenee, jopa Helsingin kokoomus kalpenee vihreille sijoitusasuntovarallisuudessa. https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/1440371  :Very Happy: 

Shampanjasosialismia, ei mitään muuta. Vihervasemmiston toinen pyhä lehmä, HITAS, sentään saadaan purettua. Niin vaan on monen vihervasemmistolaisen poliitikon takataskuun sujahtanut hupsista, ei vain yksi, vaan useampia HITAS-kämppiä. Ja nythän on sadonkorjuun aika, kun useiden kantakaupungin HITAS-yhtiöiden rajoitusajat päättyvät ja voidaan päästää irti ikävästä, hintoja painaneesta sääntelystä! Ja uuden HITAS:in saa Jätkäsaaresta, perheasunnon puolella miljoonalla! Kenelläpä siihen ei olisi varaa!

Samalla rahvas voi asua... no, vaikka Vantaalla, josta ei kohta enää saa edes ajaa autolla keskustaan. Onneksi kuitenkin tämä sama vihervasemmisto puoltaa koko ajan Kehä I:n tasolla ja sen takana kaavoja, jotka eivät vain mahdollista yksityisautoilua, vaan jopa tukevat ja laajentavat sitä  :Smile:  Ja lupasihan vihreä ympäristöministeri tässä männä viikolla valtiontakauksia Tesloille.....

----------


## tohpeeri

Lopetettaisiinko politiikan puhuminen?

----------


## citybus

> Lopetettaisiinko politiikan puhuminen?


Poliitikot näistä päättävät. Helsingin rikkaan, miljoonaomaisuutta hallitsevan vihervasemmistoeliitin johdolla.

----------


## late-

> On kuitenkin selvää, että 2000-luvun puolivälissä tehdyt suunnitelmat eivät päde enää tänä päivänä (valtuuston ensimmäinen päätös asiasta on kesäkuulta 2008, siis 13 vuoden takaa; suunnittelu on aloitettu yleiskaavan perusteella vuonna 1999). Keskustan merkitys niin ostos- kuin työpaikka-alueena on vähentynyt olennaisesti, kun keskustaan pääsyä on hankaloitettu, yritykset ovat siirtyneet muualle ja kaupankäynti on vähentynyt aluekeskusten ja ostosparatiisien rakentamisen myötä;


Työpaikkojen siirtyminen muualle on myytti. Keskustan työpaikkamäärä ei tosin ole pystynyt kovin paljon kasvamaan, koska nykyaikaista toimitilaa ei ole kaavoitettu paljonkaan. Kun samaan aikaan muualle on kaavoitettu paljon, keskustan suhteellinen osuus on laskenut. Toimistojen neliöhinnat ja käyttöasteet ovat silti keskustassa seudun korkeimmat. Tilanne 2018:



> Helsingin ydinkeskusta ja sitä ympäröivä kantakaupunki muodostavat koko Helsingin seudun samoin kuin
> koko maan elinkeinotoiminnan ylivoimaisesti vahvimman alueen noin kolmasosan koko seudun ja kymmenyksen koko maan työpaikoista sijaitessa siellä.
> (https://www.hel.fi/hel2/tietokeskus/..._Salorinne.pdf)


Lisäksi lyhin reitti Laajasalosta hyvin moneen muuhunkin paikkaan kulkee keskustan kautta, koska Laajasalo sijaitsee seudun kaakkoissektorilla. Esimerkiksi Leppävaaraan, Pitäjänmäkeen ja Leppävaaraan, jotka ovat merkittäviä työpaikkakeskittymiä. Keilaniemeenkin yhteys saattaa olla nopeampi Kruunuvuorenrannasta, vaikka vaihdetaan metroon. Yliskylästä ehkä enemmän tasan.




> Pakko myös sanoa, että harvoin vihervasemmisto seisoo näin yhtenäisenä siirtääkseen massiivisen määrän veronmaksajien rahoja siltaan, joka hyödyttää vain suurpääomaa (tonttirahastot, kiinteistösijoitusyhtiöt ja asset management -yhtiöt, rakennusliikkeet)


Oletko pysähtynyt miettimään, miksi asunnot oikein maksavat enemmän sillan kanssa, kuten toteat? Miksi ihmiset olisivat valmiita maksamaan enemmän sellaisesta, mistä ei ole heille hyötyä?

----------


## hylje

Kuten nettipalstoilla on usein tehty selväksi, kaupunkien korkeat neliöhinnat ovat puhtaasti ihmisten tyhmyyttä. Kuka tälläistä hintoja oikein maksaa? Kyllä oikea, aito suomalainen asuu automatkan päässä jossain pellolla. Halpaa on, ja autokin löytyy.

----------


## Salomaa

> Poliitikot näistä päättävät. Helsingin rikkaan, miljoonaomaisuutta hallitsevan vihervasemmistoeliitin johdolla.


Kun se Vihreät ja vasemmisto on nyt syyllisiä kaikkeen, niin voisit tietysti kertoa JLF:n lukijoille, mikäs se Sinun vaihtoehto sitten on ? 

On helppo haukkua muita, kun ei itse esitä omaa vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## canis lupus

Salomaa voitko lopettaa sen viherhörhöpropagaroskan jauhamisen täällä ja mennä muualle esittelemään sun valheellisia fantasioitas?

----------


## samulih

> Salomaa voitko lopettaa sen viherhörhöpropagaroskan jauhamisen täällä ja mennä muualle esittelemään sun valheellisia fantasioitas?


Eiköhän tämän keskustelun ongelma ole se että moni ei tee edes vähäistä ajattelutyötä tai katso vaikka karttaa miettien. Totuushan ei ole tuollaisessa lapsellisessa Pietarin trollitehdas-tyyppisessä keskustelun estämisessä vaan pitäisi olla ideoita nykyhetkeen, jos joku haluaa vaikka pidentää Espoon laiturit mahdollistaen pidemmät metrot kertoo sen sitten ja laskee hinnan sille. Ei näin kuitenkaan aikuisten paikassa selvästi osata.

----------


## citybus

> Eiköhän tämän keskustelun ongelma ole se että moni ei tee edes vähäistä ajattelutyötä tai katso vaikka karttaa miettien. Totuushan ei ole tuollaisessa lapsellisessa Pietarin trollitehdas-tyyppisessä keskustelun estämisessä vaan pitäisi olla ideoita nykyhetkeen, jos joku haluaa vaikka pidentää Espoon laiturit mahdollistaen pidemmät metrot kertoo sen sitten ja laskee hinnan sille. Ei näin kuitenkaan aikuisten paikassa selvästi osata.


On aivan oikein arvostella esimerkiksi aiempia poliitikkoja, kun laiturit vuonna 2008 päätettiin rakentaa Espoossa lyhyemmiksi. Vuosi 2050 oli tuolloin 40 vuoden, nyt enää 30 vuoden päässä. Jokainen voi tarkistaa, ketkä näitä päätöksiä (enemmistönä) tuolloin nuijivat. Ja näiden päätösten vuoksi metron kapasiteetti loppuu jo ennen vuotta 2050.

Samoin on aivan oikein arvostella Helsingin nykyistä vihervasemmistojohtoa siitä, että yli 100 miljoonan euron (SADAN MILJOONAN, HYVÄNEN AIKA) lisäys Kruunusiltojen menoihin on "ilmoitusasia". Se, että näitä päätöksiä ei nähdä osana suurempaa keskustaliikenteen ideologista haittaamisprojektia on samaa puusilmäisyyttä, kuin sen jankkaaminen, että "perussuomalaiset eivät ymmärrä, että kuntavaalit eivät ole hallitusvaalit". Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamiseen on koplattu yhteen se, että jo ruuhkaista Herttoniemen suuntaa ruuhkautetaan entisestään (ei rakenneta tunnelia Linnanrakentajantieltä Itäväylälle ja poistetaan Laajasalon "Smith-Polvinen" eli 70 km/h moottorikatuosuus muuttamalla sen liittymät tasoliittymiksi) ja samalla rakennetaan suit sait sukkelaan Hakaniemeen livahtava raitiovaunu hinnalla millä hyvänsä.

Vihervasemmiston tavoitteena on katkaista keskustan yksityisautoliikenne "keskeltä kahtia" tukkimalla Kaivokatu ja Esplanadit. Tämä on nähtävissä kaikesta 20 viimeisen vuoden aikana tehdyistä liikennettä keskusta-alueella haitanneista projekteista kaistojen poistamisineen, jotka eivät aina ole osuneet joukkoliikenteenkään kannalta optimiinsa (esimerkiksi Kampin muutokset ruuhkauttivat alueen moneksi vuodeksi ja vanhan metroaseman edustan päätepysäkkiterminaali oli erittäin vaarallinen jalankulkijoiden kannalta). Samalla esimerkiksi linjat 65A ja 66A, jotka ennen hurauttivat Salomonkatua Länsiväylän suulta Rautatientorille alle 10 minuutissa, sumppuuntuivat nyt pahimmillaan puoleksi tunniksi Porkkalankadun ja Kampin ruuhkiin.

Kaupunkiympäristön toimialaa johdetaan vihreiden toimesta. Liikennettä hankaloittavat, hidastavat ja haittaavat projektit etenevät vihreiden ohjauksessa olevalla toimialalla.

Vihervasemmistolla on aiemmin linkkaamani selvityksen mukaan huomattavaa asuntovarallisuutta niillä alueilla, joihin pääsyä yksityisautoilla on hankaloitettu, ja joista halutaan tehdä "viihtyisiä, bulevardimaisia kävelyalueita" tai jonne ei jatkossa saisi rahvas ajaa kuin kitkarenkailla ja maksamalla tietullia/miten sitä ikinä halutaankaan kutsua.

Vihervasemmisto ja suurpääoma kulkevat Helsingissä, joka on "eduskunta pienoiskoossa", käsi kädessä. Vihervasemmistolla on kiinteitä yhteyksiä rakennus- ja infrarakennusalalle, ja tämä nähdään myös Kruunuvuoressa. Kun tontit on myyty tai vuokrattu rakennusliikkeille, ei helsinkiläisen veronmaksajan rahoilla ole pienintäkään väliä, kun hinnalla millä hyvänsä on saatava alue raitiovaunuyhteyden piiriin. Eikä todellakaan mitään "prolesporaa" Herttoniemen metroasemalle, vaan ydinkeskustaan ja keskelle Kaivokatua.

Vaihtoehtoja nykyisiin ehdotuksiin? Jätetään Kruunusillat rakentamatta ja rakennetaan sen sijaan tehokas raitiovaunurunkolinja Yliskylän kautta Herttoniemeen. Tai rakennetaan Kruunusillat ja sitä kautta myös henkilöautoyhteys Laajasaloon. Vähenee samalla hiilidioksidipäästöt ja polttoaineen kulutus, kun autotkin saavat vapaan baanan, eikä tarvitse seisoa Itäväylän ja Laajasalon viihtyisen kaupunkibulevardien punaisissa liikennevaloissa. Ja päästöjäkään ei itse asiassa tule, kun vihreä ministeri lupasi kaikille valtiontakaukset Tesloihin, ja vihreitähän ei tippaakaan kiinnosta, missä olosuhteissa ja minkälaisilla päästöillä kobolttia louhitaan näiden autojen akkuihin nykyteknologialla.  :Laughing: 

Toinen asia on se, että kuntalainen harvoin voi laskea täsmällisiä hintoja, joita lainaamani keskustelija edellytti laskettavaksi ennen kirjoittamista. Ei kunnan päätöksentekokaan mene niin, että poliitikot räknäävät yömyöhään jotain maansiirtourakan yksikköhintalaskelmia tai miettivät eri urakkamuotoja, urakoiden alistamisia, alliansseja sun muita, vaan näissä merkittävissä hankkeissa insinööri- ja suunnittelutoimistot hoitavat kyllä tämän suunnittelupuolen. Kuntalaisella ei ole salaista, viranomaisen työasiakirjan tasolla olevaa materiaalia käytössään, poliitikoilla toki tämä on päätöksentekovaiheessa. Siksi vaihtoehtolaskelmien tekeminen on lähes mahdotonta tai vaatii suurta ammattitaitoa; tässä nostankin hattua erityistä ammattitaitoa 2000-luvun alkupuolella osoittaneelle Antero Alkun ja kumppaneiden TramWest-projektille, jossa suunnittelijat pystyivät esittämään Länsimetrolle vaihtoehtoisen pikaraitiotiejärjestelmän ja hyvi tarkasti ja tehokkaasti laskemaan sen kustannukset.

----------


## Salomaa

> Salomaa voitko lopettaa sen viherhörhöpropagaroskan jauhamisen täällä ja mennä muualle esittelemään sun valheellisia fantasioitas?


Kommenttisi ei aiheuta toimenpiteitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:32 ----------

Vaihtoehtona Kruunusilloille esitettiin tosiaan raitiolinjaa Herttoniemen metroasemalle ja siitä keskusteltiin paljon. Sitten päädyttiin suoraan raitiolinjaan Hakaniemeen mm matka-ajan säästökysymyksistä.  Matkustin jokin aika sitten Tukholman Tvärbanalinja päästä päähän. Tunnelma on siinä vaiheessa mahtava kun vaunu nousee meren ylle, jolloin näkymät vaunusta ovat todella mahtavat. Saattaa olla että jotkun poliitikot ovat inspiroituneet tästä ja ovat sen jälkeen ajatelleet että tällainen pitää saada myös Helsinkiin. Tämä on olettamus, en pysty asiaa aukottamasti todistamaan.

Henkilöautojen päästämistä sillalle ajoivat autopuolueen miehet voimakkaasti, mutta äänestyksessä selvä enemmistö päätti, että tehdään joukkoliikenneväylä.

Mutta on olemassa mahdollisuus että Kruunusillat siirtyy kauas tulevaisuuteen tai jää jopa kokonaan rakentamatta.

Poliitikon tehtävä nimenomaan on selvittää projektien hinta kaikin käytettävissä olevin keinoin ja ottaa kantaa asiaan. Samalla hänen täytyy pitää kannattajansa ajan tasalla . Tietysti tämä on vaikeampaa Helsingissä kuin Mäntyharjussa, mutta sähköistä viestintää olemassa monessa muodossa.

Olin Lauttasaaressa koululla, jonne Antero saapui yksityisautolla kertomaan Tramwest suunnitelmasta. Se oli täysin savikiekkona alas ammuttava esitys, esim Lauttasaari oli vedetty täyteen raitioteitä, samoin Sipoon liitosalue. Se siitä suunnitelman tarkkuudesta.

----------


## citybus

> Kommenttisi ei aiheuta toimenpiteitä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:32 ----------
> Poliitikon tehtävä nimenomaan on selvittää projektien hinta kaikin käytettävissä olevin keinoin ja ottaa kantaa asiaan. Samalla hänen täytyy pitää kannattajansa ajan tasalla . Tietysti tämä on vaikeampaa Helsingissä kuin Mäntyharjussa, mutta sähköistä viestintää olemassa monessa muodossa.
> 
> Olin Lauttasaaressa koululla, jonne Antero saapui yksityisautolla kertomaan Tramwest suunnitelmasta. Se oli täysin savikiekkona alas ammuttava esitys, esim Lauttasaari oli vedetty täyteen raitioteitä, samoin Sipoon liitosalue. Se siitä suunnitelman tarkkuudesta.


Poliitikot antavat itse asiassa virkamiehille toimeksiannon selvittää.

TramWestin osaltakin, vaikka se on jo mennyttä elämää, voitaisiin silti pysyä totuudessa. Rataverkon ( http://www.tramwest.fi/pdf/Esitys2.pdf ) selvityksestä käy ilmi, että Sipoon liitosalueelle ei suunniteltu kyllä yhtään mitään, vaan kysymys oli Etelä-Espoon pikaraitioteistä kytkettynä Jokeriin. Toisekseen Lauttasaaressa reittikadun olivat osapuilleen tuolloiset linjojen 20 (Isokaaren ja Katajaharjun osalta), 65A ja 66A reittikadut. Talous laskettiin Raide YVA:n perusteella.

Pointtini olikin se, että kuntalainen ei pysty näitä laskemaan. Alku on teknillisen ylemmän korkeakoulututkinnon suorittanut ja hän oli osa työryhmää. Mutta kun Siilitiellä asuva merkantti Liisa sanoo, että "minun rahoillani ei Kruunusiltaa rakenneta, tulee liian kalliiksi", niin hänelle ei voida vain sanoa, että "laske itse parempi".

----------


## aulis

> On aivan oikein arvostella esimerkiksi aiempia poliitikkoja, kun laiturit vuonna 2008 päätettiin rakentaa Espoossa lyhyemmiksi. Vuosi 2050 oli tuolloin 40 vuoden, nyt enää 30 vuoden päässä. Jokainen voi tarkistaa, ketkä näitä päätöksiä (enemmistönä) tuolloin nuijivat. Ja näiden päätösten vuoksi metron kapasiteetti loppuu jo ennen vuotta 2050.
> 
> Samoin on aivan oikein arvostella Helsingin nykyistä vihervasemmistojohtoa siitä, että yli 100 miljoonan euron (SADAN MILJOONAN, HYVÄNEN AIKA) lisäys Kruunusiltojen menoihin on "ilmoitusasia".


Tuollaisen arvostelun oikeutusta kukaan ei liene kyseenalaistanut. Erilaiset toistuvat turhautumisenilmaukset ovat ennemminkin toivomuksia pysyä aiheessa alkamatta tarpeettomasti samassa yhteydessä kertoa kovin laajasti näkemyksiä jonkin puolueen tai aatteellisen ryhmän sanomisista paljon yleisemmällä tasolla. Keskustelu menee eteenpäin, kun jätämme väliin jonkin ideologian älyttömyyden päivittelyn. Vaikka kovasti jokin ideologia kismittäisikin.




> Se, että näitä päätöksiä ei nähdä osana suurempaa keskustaliikenteen ideologista haittaamisprojektia on samaa puusilmäisyyttä, kuin sen jankkaaminen, että "perussuomalaiset eivät ymmärrä, että kuntavaalit eivät ole hallitusvaalit". Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamiseen on koplattu yhteen se, että jo ruuhkaista Herttoniemen suuntaa ruuhkautetaan entisestään (ei rakenneta tunnelia Linnanrakentajantieltä Itäväylälle ja poistetaan Laajasalon "Smith-Polvinen" eli 70 km/h moottorikatuosuus muuttamalla sen liittymät tasoliittymiksi) ja samalla rakennetaan suit sait sukkelaan Hakaniemeen livahtava raitiovaunu hinnalla millä hyvänsä.
> 
> Vihervasemmiston tavoitteena on katkaista keskustan yksityisautoliikenne "keskeltä kahtia" tukkimalla Kaivokatu ja Esplanadit. Tämä on nähtävissä kaikesta 20 viimeisen vuoden aikana tehdyistä liikennettä keskusta-alueella haitanneista projekteista kaistojen poistamisineen, jotka eivät aina ole osuneet joukkoliikenteenkään kannalta optimiinsa (esimerkiksi Kampin muutokset ruuhkauttivat alueen moneksi vuodeksi ja vanhan metroaseman edustan päätepysäkkiterminaali oli erittäin vaarallinen jalankulkijoiden kannalta). Samalla esimerkiksi linjat 65A ja 66A, jotka ennen hurauttivat Salomonkatua Länsiväylän suulta Rautatientorille alle 10 minuutissa, sumppuuntuivat nyt pahimmillaan puoleksi tunniksi Porkkalankadun ja Kampin ruuhkiin.


Nyt aika usein törmää erilaisissa yhteyksissä väitteeseen tällaisesta liikenteen "ideologisesta haittaamisesta". Ideologisista syistä henkilöautoilun vaikeuttaminen on itseisarvo ehkä yksittäisille poliitikoille, muttei missään nimessä yhdellekään puolueelle. Kyse on kaupungissa olevan tilan jakamisesta tasapuolisesti ihmisille, ja yksi henkilöautossa istuva ihminen vie aivan kohtuuttomasti enemmän tilaa, kuin ihmiset, jotka eivät istu henkilöautossa. Parkkeerattu henkilöauto on vielä älyttömämpää, tila kun on varattu mutta ei missään käytössä.

Jotain ideologiaa on kyllä varmasti siinä, että nähdään tärkeänä kaupungin kasvun edellytysten turvaaminen. Seutu kasvaa kovaa vauhtia ja Helsingin keskusta on sen keskus, johon useimmilla seudun asukkailla on ainakin joskus asiaa. Keskustassa liikkuva väkimäärä kasvaa koko ajan ja henkilöautoja sinne ei nykyistä enempää mahdu. Päin vastoin  kun liikenne lisääntyy, on henkilöautoilun sekä suhteellisen että absoluuttisen määrän pakko vähetä, jotta kaikille riittää vielä tilaa. Samalla turvataan mahdollisuus henkilöautoiluun niille, joille se on välttämätöntä.

Investoinnit, jotka nykyisen laajuinen henkilöautoilu vaatisi jatkuakseen, tai jotka uusien asukkaiden sujuva autoilu keskustaan vaatisi, ovat kohtuuttoman kalliita hyötyynsä nähden. Jos sellaisia tehdään, on vähintäänkin kohtuullista, että niitä käyttävät autoilijat maksavat siitä myös, siinä nimittäin ei ole kyse useimpien kohdalla välttämättömyydestä, vaan luksuksesta. Itse kyllä varmaankin jopa maksaisin, sillä pidän autolla ajamisesta ja mielelläni varmaan joskus myös autoilisin keskustaan vaikka jonkun tunnelin kautta, jos se on sujuvaa.




> Kaupunkiympäristön toimialaa johdetaan vihreiden toimesta. Liikennettä hankaloittavat, hidastavat ja haittaavat projektit etenevät vihreiden ohjauksessa olevalla toimialalla.
> 
> Vihervasemmistolla on aiemmin linkkaamani selvityksen mukaan huomattavaa asuntovarallisuutta niillä alueilla, joihin pääsyä yksityisautoilla on hankaloitettu, ja joista halutaan tehdä "viihtyisiä, bulevardimaisia kävelyalueita" tai jonne ei jatkossa saisi rahvas ajaa kuin kitkarenkailla ja maksamalla tietullia/miten sitä ikinä halutaankaan kutsua.
> 
> Vihervasemmisto ja suurpääoma kulkevat Helsingissä, joka on "eduskunta pienoiskoossa", käsi kädessä. Vihervasemmistolla on kiinteitä yhteyksiä rakennus- ja infrarakennusalalle, ja tämä nähdään myös Kruunuvuoressa. Kun tontit on myyty tai vuokrattu rakennusliikkeille, ei helsinkiläisen veronmaksajan rahoilla ole pienintäkään väliä, kun hinnalla millä hyvänsä on saatava alue raitiovaunuyhteyden piiriin. Eikä todellakaan mitään "prolesporaa" Herttoniemen metroasemalle, vaan ydinkeskustaan ja keskelle Kaivokatua.


Paljon yritettiin, että rakennuspäätös sillasta saataisiin ensin, ja tämän jälkeen vasta myytäisiin tontit. Näin kaupunki olisi saanut melkeinpä rahoitettua koko sillan. Toisin kävi ja rakennusliikkeet veivät voitot. On jotenkin helppo uskoa, että joillain poliitikoilla on ollut sormensa pelissä ja kaverin hyöty on mennyt kaikkien yhteisen hyödyn edelle. Tällaista kulttuuria lienee yleisesti ollut kaikissa puolueissa  vasemmalla ehkä vähemmän kuin oikealla, mutta kuitenkin. Mutta nyt tämä lienee yleisesti vähenemään päin koko poliittisella kentällä, mikä on vain hyvä asia, sillä yhdenlaisesta varastamisestahan tuossa on kyse. Raha tulee rahan luo jo ilmankin sellaista.




> Vaihtoehtoja nykyisiin ehdotuksiin? Jätetään Kruunusillat rakentamatta ja rakennetaan sen sijaan tehokas raitiovaunurunkolinja Yliskylän kautta Herttoniemeen. Tai rakennetaan Kruunusillat ja sitä kautta myös henkilöautoyhteys Laajasaloon. Vähenee samalla hiilidioksidipäästöt ja polttoaineen kulutus, kun autotkin saavat vapaan baanan, eikä tarvitse seisoa Itäväylän ja Laajasalon viihtyisen kaupunkibulevardien punaisissa liikennevaloissa. Ja päästöjäkään ei itse asiassa tule, kun vihreä ministeri lupasi kaikille valtiontakaukset Tesloihin, ja vihreitähän ei tippaakaan kiinnosta, missä olosuhteissa ja minkälaisilla päästöillä kobolttia louhitaan näiden autojen akkuihin nykyteknologialla.


Sillalla autoilu johtaisi pian siihen, että henkilöautoilu lisääntyisi keskustassa ja ruuhkautuisi ihan oikeasti. Helsinginniemellä ei ole tilaa autoille yhdeltäkään uudelta sisäänajoreitiltä, tämä selvitettiin kyllä siltaa suunniteltaessa. Ilman siltaa taas pitäisi jotenkin kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettia Herttoniemen ja Sörnäisten välillä, mikä sekin maksaa, sillä kaikki eivät metroon mahdu.




> Toinen asia on se, että kuntalainen harvoin voi laskea täsmällisiä hintoja, joita lainaamani keskustelija edellytti laskettavaksi ennen kirjoittamista. Ei kunnan päätöksentekokaan mene niin, että poliitikot räknäävät yömyöhään jotain maansiirtourakan yksikköhintalaskelmia tai miettivät eri urakkamuotoja, urakoiden alistamisia, alliansseja sun muita, vaan näissä merkittävissä hankkeissa insinööri- ja suunnittelutoimistot hoitavat kyllä tämän suunnittelupuolen. Kuntalaisella ei ole salaista, viranomaisen työasiakirjan tasolla olevaa materiaalia käytössään, poliitikoilla toki tämä on päätöksentekovaiheessa. Siksi vaihtoehtolaskelmien tekeminen on lähes mahdotonta tai vaatii suurta ammattitaitoa; tässä nostankin hattua erityistä ammattitaitoa 2000-luvun alkupuolella osoittaneelle Antero Alkun ja kumppaneiden TramWest-projektille, jossa suunnittelijat pystyivät esittämään Länsimetrolle vaihtoehtoisen pikaraitiotiejärjestelmän ja hyvi tarkasti ja tehokkaasti laskemaan sen kustannukset.


Keskustelija taitaa itse asettaa omalla puhetyylillään itselleen rimat. Jos väittää voimakkaasti jotain, pitäisi se osata perustella ja ainakin pyydettäessä pystyä jotenkin lähteistämään. Saa tietenkin keskustella ilmankin tarkkaa tietoa esim. rakentamisen kustannuksista, mutta jos kokee, että niiden arvioiminen menee yli hilseen, ei jää jäljelle enää oikein muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin uskoa parempaa tietoa. Jos näin ei toimi, saattaa äkkiä menettää muiden keskustelijoiden arvostuksen ja kiinnostuksen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:21 ----------




> Olin Lauttasaaressa koululla, jonne Antero saapui yksityisautolla kertomaan Tramwest suunnitelmasta. Se oli täysin savikiekkona alas ammuttava esitys, esim Lauttasaari oli vedetty täyteen raitioteitä, samoin Sipoon liitosalue. Se siitä suunnitelman tarkkuudesta.


TramWestin hinnaksi arvioitiin kokonaisuudessaan 359 M sisältäen Jokerin Tapiolasta Leppävaaraan, kun taas tuolloin metron hinnaksi Matinkylään arvioitiin 452 M. Olisihan tuo TramWestikin tullut varmasti lopulta kalliimmaksi, mutta varmasti oltaisiin silti pysytty sadoissa miljoonissa toisin kuin metron kanssa hypättiin miljardiluokkaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> Pointtini olikin se, että kuntalainen ei pysty näitä laskemaan. Alku on teknillisen ylemmän korkeakoulututkinnon suorittanut ja hän oli osa työryhmää. Mutta kun Siilitiellä asuva merkantti Liisa sanoo, että "minun rahoillani ei Kruunusiltaa rakenneta, tulee liian kalliiksi", niin hänelle ei voida vain sanoa, että "laske itse parempi".


Vaalit ovat tulossa ja Siilitien Liisakin voi katsoa mitä ratkaisuja puolueet Helsingin joukkoliikennekysymyksissä esittävät. Yksi puolue pitää huolen yksityisautoilun turvaamisesta, toinen polkupyöräilyn ja kolmas joukkoliikenteen. Ei Liisan tarvitse itse laskea. Mutta Liisalla on mielipide, minkälaisessa Helsingissä hän haluaa elää. Hän voi vaaleissa äänestää puoluetta, joka on lähimpänä hänen arvomaailmaansa.

Noissa suurissa hankeissa on loppujen lopuksi kysymys siitä, tarvitaanko jotakin vai ei. Jos hinnannousun perusteella lähdetään hylkäämään hankkeita, niin ei toteutettaisi mitään. Monissa hankeissa on kustannustekijöitä, joita ei pysty etukäteen ennakoimaan, vaikka niitä laskisi viiden korkeakouluntutkinnon suorittaneet miehet.

Aulis tarkasteli huolellisesti henkilöautoilun merkitystä Helsingin liikenteessä.

Tässä muuten hyvä esimerkki siitä, että liikenneratkaisu voi olla myös kompromissi: autot pääsevät yhdellä kaistalla, mutta raitioliikenteen merkitystä on kasvatettu ja jalankulusta tehty turvallisempaa: 
http://jlf.fi/f20/16422-kaupunki-ja-...ma/index2.html, (viesti #16)

----------


## Melamies

> Kommenttisi ei aiheuta toimenpiteitä.


Tämäpä yllätys. No, minkäs trolli pilkuilleen ja raidoilleen mahtaa.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             .

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:53 ----------




> Matkustin jokin aika sitten Tukholman Tvärbanalinja päästä päähän.


Toivottavasti jokin aika sitten oli ennen pandemiaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:56 ----------




> Tunnelma on siinä vaiheessa mahtava kun vaunu nousee meren ylle, jolloin näkymät vaunusta ovat todella mahtavat. Saattaa olla että jotkun poliitikot ovat inspiroituneet tästä ja ovat sen jälkeen ajatelleet että tällainen pitää saada myös Helsinkiin. Tämä on olettamus, en pysty asiaa aukottamasti todistamaan.


En usko merinäköalateoriaasi. Citybusin selitys sen sijaan on uskottava.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:59 ----------




> Olin Lauttasaaressa koululla, jonne Antero saapui yksityisautolla kertomaan Tramwest suunnitelmasta.


Kertoiko tämä Antero saapuneensa yksityisautolla vai stalkkasitko häntä?

----------


## Salomaa

Melamiehen kommentit ovat älykkäitä ja korkeatasoisia, mutta eivät myöskään aiheuta minulla toimenpiteitä. Sori siitä !

----------


## citybus

> Noissa suurissa hankeissa on loppujen lopuksi kysymys siitä, tarvitaanko jotakin vai ei. Jos hinnannousun perusteella lähdetään hylkäämään hankkeita, niin ei toteutettaisi mitään. Monissa hankeissa on kustannustekijöitä, joita ei pysty etukäteen ennakoimaan, vaikka niitä laskisi viiden korkeakouluntutkinnon suorittaneet miehet.


Niinkö todella on? Jos näin on, miten voidaan tehdä mitään kustannusarvioita?

Aina voi tulla jotain todella yllättävää, kuten Kluuvin ruhje aikanaan metroa rakennettaessa. Mutta kun suurta allianssimallilla toteutettavaa hanketta on valmisteltu jo 2000-luvulta saakka, on selvää, että maaperässä (ja nythän rakennetaan siltaa) ei voi enää yllätyksiä olla piilossa. Tai jos on, niin gryndarit ovat vedättäneet ja huolella.

Mutta tässä on samaa miljoonasokeutta kuin hallituksen puuhasteluissa. Miljardi sinne, toinen tuonne, sata miljoonaa siltaan, niin voidaan katsella merinäköaloja. Näkee niitä muuten metrostakin.

Kyllä yksityinen sektori laittaa jarrut päälle, kun ei kannata. Se on nähty esimerkiksi Kalasatamaa rakennettaessa. Kun SRV:llä tuli todellinen uhka joutua kassakriisiin, pahimmillaan konkurssiin, REDI:n ja yhden tornitalon suhteen tehtiin omistusmuutoksia ja neljä taloa odottaa vielä tekijäänsä - vaikka valmista piti olla lähivuosina. Yksityinen voi mennä konkurssiin, kunta ja valtio ei. Ja tämä ohjaa valitettavasti poliitikkoja pahimmillaan käyttämään miljoonia, kymmeniä miljoonia ja satoja miljoonia täysin holtittomasti.

Ja samaan aikaan Siilitien Liisa miettii päivittäin lähinnä kymppejä ja satasia, joskus ehkä tuhansia. Se on se oikea perspektiivi, ja niin pitäisi olla päättäjilläkin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Niinkö todella on? Jos näin on, miten voidaan tehdä mitään kustannusarvioita?
> 
> ....


No tietysti siitä päästään nopeasti yksimielisyyteen, mitä hanke minimissään maksaa. Mutta monimutkaiseksi asian tekee se, mitä kustannustekijöitä ja hankkeen hyötyjen heijastusvaikutuksia lasketaan mukaan ja toisaalta kuinka pitkällä ajanjaksolla.

Tästä esimerkkinä metro ja Laajasalon raitiotie. Kyllähän summa on iso kun kiinnitetaan huomio rakennuskustannuksiin. Mutta jos lasketaan vähentyneet päästöt ja siitä saatavat terveydenhuoltokulujen säästöt, niin silloin hyvinkin kallis joukkoliikennehanke näyttäytyy uudessa valossa.

Jos ei nämä riitä tekemään asiaa tarpeeksi mutkikkaaksi, niin mukaan voidaan ottaa yleinen arvomaailman muutos. Silloin hyvänä esimerkkinä tästä on Vapaudenkatu ja Keskustatunneli. Ensimmäisen jo Kokoomuksen automiehet ehkä ovat hyväksyneet haudattavaksi, mutta tunnelia tungettiin nimellä "maanalainen yleiskaava".

Mutta toisaalta jos Tampereelle menee juna asutuskeskusten kautta, niin itse en näe mielekkääksi rakentaa toista rataa viereen. Eivät siten kaikki hehkutetut hankkeet ole mielekkäitä vihreyden nimessäkään.

----------


## MJG

> Niinkö todella on? Jos näin on, miten voidaan tehdä mitään kustannusarvioita?
> 
> Aina voi tulla jotain todella yllättävää, kuten Kluuvin ruhje aikanaan metroa rakennettaessa.


Kluuvin ruhje ei tokikaan tullut yllätyksenä kenellekään. Ruhjeen takiahan on seudun rakennuksia paalutettu syvälle jo 1800-luvulla. Metron linjausvaihtoehtojen pohdinnassa yhtenä tekijänä oli juuri ruhje. Ruhjeen läpäisystä lähetettiin tarjouspyynnöt hyvissä ajoin, jotta se ei jäänyt kriittiselle polulle.

Mitä yleensä kustannusarvioiden pitävyyteen tulee, niin eivät ne ole ammattitaitokysymyksiä lainkaan. Homma menee niin, että ensin päätetään hanke kabinetissa ja sen jälkeen ruvetaan miettimään, miten organiseerattaisiin rahat. Yleisin keino on myydä hanke valtuustoille niin alhaiseksi vedetyllä summallä kuin kehdataan. Valtuuston hyväksynnän jälkeen sitten ruvetaan päivittämään kustannusarviota askel kerrallaan milloin milläkin verukkeella, koska tiedetään että jo päätettyä hanketta ei kuitenkaan koskaan peruta. Kyse on siis aivan tahallisesta toiminnasta. Oikeastaan ainoa relevantti kysymys on, ketkä kulloinkin hyötyvät ja miten.

Esimerkiksi länsimetrossa yksi veruke oli, että paloturvallisuusmääräykset olivat tiukentuneet sitten itämetron rakentamisen. Ikään kuin tämä ei olisi ollut kenenkään tiedossa.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitten jos hanketta aletaan jarruttaa, niin sitten sellainen tuomitaan jyrkästi, että hanketta ei päästä edes esittelemään. Joku virkamies ärsyyntyi Hesarissa että Elielinaukion paikalle suunniteltu ostosparatiisi tuomitaan ennen ensittelyä. Sehän on kunnallisen demokratian puutetta, jos ei käydä kunnon kansalaiskeskustelua ensin siitä, että tarvitseeko siihen ylipäänsä rakentaa mitään.

Elielinaukion kysymystä käsitellään toisessa ketjussa, mutta tarkoitukseni oli kuvata edellisen viestin pohjalta tätä Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa vuosikausia jatkunutta epädemokraattista päätöksentekoprosessia.

----------


## late-

> Esimerkiksi länsimetrossa yksi veruke oli, että paloturvallisuusmääräykset olivat tiukentuneet sitten itämetron rakentamisen. Ikään kuin tämä ei olisi ollut kenenkään tiedossa.


Kyllä ja ei. Eräs haaste meillä on, että metroille ja raitioteille ei ole paloturvallisuusmääräyksiä. Pelastusviranomaiset asettavat vaatimuksensa neuvotteluissa oman harkintansa mukaan. Ne voivat periaatteessa tänään olla yhtä ja huomenna toista. Toki olisi pitänyt tietää, että kovempia vaatimuksia on odotettavissa. Sitä ei kuitenkaan voinut tietää, mihin tarkalleen päädytään.

Pari vuotta sitten minulla oli tilaisuus keskustella tanskalaisten ja ruotsalaisten kollegoiden kanssa tunneliturvallisuusvaatimuksista. He pitivät Länsimetron varustelutasoa jokseenkin absurdina. Meillähän jotkut kommentaattorit ovat päinvastaisesti esittäneet, että Länsimetron vaatimusten kritiikki on piittamattomuutta turvallisuudesta. Vertailun vuoksi mainittakoon, että Kööpenhaminen metron kahden vuoden ikäisessä rengaslinjassa ei ole asemien välillä lainkaan poistumisteitä pinnalle eikä kulkuja tunneliputkien välillä.

Raide-Jokerin reilun 300 metrin pituiseen tunneliinhan on myös vaadittu osastoitu pelastautumiskäytävä. On epäselvää kuka siihen oven kautta hakeutuisi, kun tunnelin päästä näkyy joka kohdassa päivänvaloa. Todennäköisempää lienee, että ihmiset pyrkivät suoraan tunnelin suulle. Kollegat Bergenistä pitivät tätäkin aika erikoisena (eri keskustelussa). Raide-Jokerin Varikkotien avoimeen kaukaloon on puolestaan vaadittu rakennusten (talojen) vaatimusten mukainen 1,2 m pelastautumisreitti kummallekin puolelle, kun EU:n laajuisissa rautateiden vaatimuksissa riittää tunneleihin 0,8 m.

----------

